# Need someone from Echo to verify adoption approval



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have an applicant for Midge, my little white mix mama dog. She says she has already been approved through Echo and I need to verify that.

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks, Dawn


----------

